# Warning Ford 6.7L Stop Safely Now Egt Sensor Malfunction



## Lofty Dreams

These trucks have 4 EGT sensors on the exhaust system that are failing between 50,000 and 70,000 miles. (48,600 in my case AND out of town!)
When they fail and they do so without any warning, YOU ARE DEAD IN THE WATER!!!
The truck will start to shift down until you reach a creep speed (under 4mph) and then completely shut off.
You usually can't start it again without the Ford dealer overriding the system and clearing a code. I was able to restart after about 2 hours sitting in traffic at a stop sign.
Even so it will happen again and again until the affected sensor is replaced. The sensors are about $60 apiece and the labor is about $300. Or under 30 mins if you carry a spare

If you have 50,000'ish miles on your truck, I highly reccommend that you get to the Ford dealer for sensor replacements.
You'll probably have to pay for it as the warranty may not cover the repair, but you will avoid getting left high and dry & paying for a tow.

They issued a recall on them BUT ONLY ON AMBULANCES.
Online option is Ford is likely to get a lawsuit over this once someone gets into a bad accident because of this failure and forced shutdown in a dangerous situation as it cannot be overridden to "limp in". It's a forced shutdown when a sensor fails without warning.

You have been warned! Do some online searches for more info, but mine failed again & had to get towed in.
I for one will be carrying spares from now on because it was a total day wrecker while out of town hunting with my girls over the weekend.


----------



## W5CI

Another reason to not own a Diesel


----------



## Leedek

I hate emission control crap!







That said, we all live with it so be prepared. I found these Youtube vids and they have good information: 6.7 EGT Sensor Diagnosis and More Good Sensor Stuff . Sounds to me like it would be a good idea to buy one of these and have it on hand. I wonder where the guy in the video finds $20.00 probes.


----------



## Rick in Nashville

W5CI said:


> Another reason to not own a Diesel


Has absolutely nothing to do with it being a diesel... It's all the EPA crap that had to be added.

I have an original International 7.3 with 268,900 miles on it and has given me ZERO issues.


----------



## Cca410

Just delete it.... All will be fine...


----------



## knauby

New recall to address this issue on early build 2014 and back. Haven't had any problems but hope this recall fixes the issue so I dont!


----------

